# New A6 2.8 owner, many questions!



## atr911 (Nov 14, 2008)

Proud owner of a previously loved '99 A6. Have a few questions maybe you can help me out with.
- Seat heaters in front aren't as hot as back and drivers barley works... easy/cheap fix or is a new element required? Tough install?
- Cruise control doesn't appear to be working. Am I using it correctly? Press the button on the stalk to set right?
- Lumbar adjustment isn't working properly on either seat. Need parts again or possibly a fuse?
- Rear window lock button doesn't stay down. I press and hold and the rear passengers can use their window but otherwise only the driver can drop the window. Any quick fix or replacement required?
Last but not least, what is the best deal on VAG software and dongle? I know there is a supporting company here and sells a version but it's not exactly cheap. Please advise.
Car is in great shape, just want to get these nagging issues out of the way. Any help is appreciated and I will continue my search for the best possible solution to my issues.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New A6 2.8 owner, many questions! (atr911)*

Well you should always check fuses just to rule them out. I was trying to figure out why my Corrado was overheating and after an hour of tracing wiring, I finally checked the fuse and sure enough, that was the problem. 
The cruise should come on just by pressing the end of the stalk. I would assume the cruise is run with vacuum so start by checking for vacuum leaks. 
With the window, I would take the switch out and see if you can clean it both physically and electrically. If that does not work, replacement is most likely the right course. 
Instead of VAG, I went for the VAD handheld option. It was more money, but I prefer the smaller size and the ability to not need my laptop to scan. So much easier to take with me anywheres. I have already used it to recode some options on my friends 2.7T, so it is handy to have.
Smart money says buy a Bentley repair manual. I will have one, it just has not arrived yet.


_Modified by Snowhere at 9:31 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New A6 2.8 owner, many questions! (atr911)*

Hey Atr
Congrats on the new car!
Cannot comment on the seat and cruize issues, but the window button issue will probably require you to replace the whole unit. I bought one off e-bay from China. Genuine Audi part cost around $60 shipping included. I still haven't put it in.








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

my heated seats dont even work in the back...and the seat can be taken off reaaalllyy easily
is that supposed to be like that? ( i dont think it is)
thank you


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: New A6 2.8 owner, many questions! (Massboykie)*

I did the same ebay buy for my driver's window unit (cost me around $30). Looks exactly like new and works perfectly! Quick install to once you figure out how.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i bought my audi a6 2.8l 30v 1998 about 3 months ago and its a good car but had to do a few fixes.
I was wondering if anyone can tell me what happens to the heating controls if i want to instal a screen where the old radio is?
and what is the bolt pattern on the wheels?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Veki)*

5x112 
I don't know what you mean about the controls though. mine are completely separate from the radio.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks
yah mine are too but if i put in an in-dash screen then it would be too big and go over the heating controls so im not sure how that would work? maybe take out the cup hodler?


----------



## NixA6 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

I'm all for removing any cup holders in the car. I recently got a 2001 A6 and as far as I can tell, the cup holders will not accommodate any beverage sold in the United States.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

thats wat makes it european, who needs two liter water bottles of coke in their car


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

Fits my 16oz stainless coffee cup just fine. The bottom of the cup is narrower and is held tight. Plus the 1/4" steel does not sweat or drip at all. I just will not trust the pop-up holder at the center of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

anyone know good priced hid kits for sale?
7000k or 8000k?
thanks


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

i ordered a pair of hids 8000k, hope its a nice blue








should come in the next few days


----------

